# Hotel Kazan in Kazan, no mud flood.



## Jd755 (Feb 5, 2022)

This pair of photographs reveal how the myth of an unknown process of the claim of mud flooding buildings came to prominence well one way at least.

They were taken in 2012 in Tatarstan's capital Kazan and they show the developers keeping the facade of the old hotel to incorporate into a new structure.
This one is the street facing side of the facade propped up by copious strong timber supports. Reason being is they are on the downward side of the slope the original building was cut into as is clear to see from the photograph.





As you can see in this one the timber alone is not enough to maintain what is essentially a very tall brick wall secure enough from simply tumbling down into the street so the developers have left the cellars or basement of the hotel in place and attached to the wall to provide extra weight and support on the upside of the cut. These cellars are of the exact same brick and construction as the facade which itself is all brick with either a painted terracotta frontage or plastered/rendered brick which has been painted. There does not appear to be a steel, malleable iron or cast iron frame infilled with brickwork which would date the hotels construction to after the introduction of metal framing to buildings. The wall appears to be entirely of brick construction.




If one arrives at the picture immediately above one could shout 'mud flood evidence' as indeed many pages on live journal and indeed the various versions of StolenHistory and a fair sprinkling of youtube channels do.
The claim for the existence of a mud flood of unknown process is founded in images just like this and it is nothing more than people who do not know what they are looking at making assumptions.

Edit to add.
I did not recognise the facade and have posted about it previously in response to this post.
SH Archive Replies - Mud flood, dirt rain, and the story of the buried buildings

My reply.
SH Archive Replies - Mud flood, dirt rain, and the story of the buried buildings

In that fascinating thread I also posted a prime example of the point of this post of someone making guesses about what they see to fit their belief.

SH Archive Replies - Mud flood, dirt rain, and the story of the buried buildings

Here is my reply.
SH Archive Replies - Mud flood, dirt rain, and the story of the buried buildings

Here is another article about the same building made by someone else who has no idea what they are looking at and is the probable source material of a lot of subsequent articles and videos
SH Archive Replies - Mud flood, dirt rain, and the story of the buried buildings


----------



## iseidon (Feb 6, 2022)

Today or tomorrow, I will write a more detailed answer.

For now, a short answer.

The building you cited as an example stood abandoned before reconstruction-construction for many years. It has not been used since the 90s. Semi-destroyed since at least the mid-noughties. When Kazan won the right to host the Universiade, it was included in the presidential list of buildings to be restored.

Next. The building is in the area where the hype photo was taken.




Later, an underground gallery was "built" on the site of those excavations. The facade of the Kazan Hotel is right next to the underground gallery. Which allegedly was laid in our time. Although the photo clearly shows that the bricks are mostly old. New brick is rare. Most likely, the voids in the openings were filled with them to strengthen the facades. Foundations at the gallery are not visible, which leads us to the conclusion that the foundation is located deeper.




_Link_​
More. The area where the poured concrete is located is above the dilapidated facade.




_As you can see in the photo, even in the visible area, thanks to the topography, an entire floor has "disappeared." And the concrete foundation of the new building was even higher._​
No excavation of that part of the site is visible (at least in the photos I've seen so far, but I'll look for more). So this photo doesn't say anything. It is possible that there is something interesting under the concrete slab. But we are unlikely to find out unless we find the right photos.

It's a very complicated building from a historical point of view, so I can't give you a more detailed answer right now. But because what we have at our disposal, we can see that the front part was built (again, since the facade was eventually demolished and rebuilt) on the old foundation. The remaining rear hypothetical underground part is not visible because of the topography.

UPD. More photos.


----------



## Blue Ice (Feb 6, 2022)

A lot of floors.


----------

